# thanks guys for all the help so far



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2008)

okay i've followed all the advice so far and now i have succeeded in dissolving my first batch of silver completely... i now have a beautiful deep blue solution. that i assume is ready for cementing. now my question.

when i insert the copper tubing into the solution it appears by what i understand that the silver will form on the copper rods as a gray sludge..

do i scrape that sludge off the pipe? or transfer the pipe to clean pyrex for rinsing with distilled water?

thanks again....almost there.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 5, 2008)

Filter the solution before cementing, to remove dirt, etc. Put the solution and rinses into a clean container. When you cement, most of the silver will fall off into the container. Scrape whatever is stuck the copper into the same container. If you're using tubing, there will be some silver on the inside. Buss bar is best, because it's flat and easier to scrape down. A plastic putty knife works well.


----------

